# Galveston Island RV



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I usually stay at Dellanera Park. I tried to book a spot over Easter and they were full. We heard about this place from a fellow camper while at Jellystone.

http://www.sandpiperrvresort.com/contact.html

Very nice sites, large and fully concreted. They are more expensive than Dellanera but it keeps the riffraff out, and my kids loved the pool.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

My girls


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

that new sandpiper place looks nice. glad they took out that crack hotel and built that place.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Jamaca Beach RV is nice....they have a mini golf course...one adult pool and one kid pool...nice folks also...nice concrete spots too


----------

